# DIY Simple automatic water change system.



## frog79 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi. I want to show You DIY Simple automatic water change system.
Talk about this process is already at several aquarium forums in the world.
Welcome to discuss about it:


----------



## Jim Gilbertson (Aug 25, 2015)

How does this system allow for any gas off of chlorine in the tap water ?


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

I know this is from a while ago but he's using an RO system which literally filters everything out of his water so all your basically left with is pure h2o. the only issue with systems like this is that you can eventually cause your fish to become mineral deficient because there's nothing in the water. Fish don't live in pure h2o naturally just like we don't live in pure oxygen.


----------

